# Great article from the GAO



## Joah (Jun 20, 2020)

This is a great article from the GAO - Government Accountability Office on the issues with taxes for gig workers. They note that they have created a gig economy tax page.
"When it comes to taxes, there's a transparency gap in the gig economy"


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Joah said:


> This is a great article from the GAO - Government Accountability Office on the issues with taxes for gig workers. They note that they have created a gig economy tax page.
> "When it comes to taxes, there's a transparency gap in the gig economy"


link isn't working ... use this one instead: https://blog.gao.gov/2020/07/09/when-it-comes-to-taxes-theres-a-transparency-gap-in-the-gig-economy/


----------



## Joah (Jun 20, 2020)

Ziggy said:


> link isn't working ... use this one instead: https://blog.gao.gov/2020/07/09/when-it-comes-to-taxes-theres-a-transparency-gap-in-the-gig-economy/


Thanks! ❤


----------

